# How do you store your accessories?? (belts, handbags, hats, scarves, bras)



## vanilla_sky (Sep 4, 2007)

I recently moved to the apartment that's very nice but my bedroom is tiny! my old room used to be huge so I had plenty space to store all my junk in... now it is a whole different story. I managed to organize my clothes somehow but i still have no idea what to do with small items, such as belts, scarves, handbags, hats, bras... can you share your ideas, or describe your way of storing these items? maybe you could even post a picture... It would be a great help. Hopefully, with your help, I will diminish chaos in my life


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

i use a 4 clear drawer cart thing (look at target, thats where i got mine). I store my bras in the top drawer, socks &amp; underwear in the next, camisoles in the third &amp; pajamas in the fourth. I've heard of people storing their shoes in shoeboxes with the pictures on the outside, or a big container, but i'd use a shoe organizer that you can hang in the closet.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 5, 2007)

how about handbags and belts? I have tons of those... helpppp


----------



## Solimar (Sep 5, 2007)

I put the purses I am not using laying flat in a plastic container (the big kind, but fit in a closet) I'll go and get a new one if need be. For belts, I have a belt hangers.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I put the purses I am not using laying flat in a plastic container (the big kind, but fit in a closet) I'll go and get a new one if need be. For belts, I have a belt hangers. I am affraid that if i put them to the box I would end up not using them often, cause they would be harder to get, especially when I am in rush in the morning... but thanks for suggestions



this thread is not very popular, maybe because I put it in a small sub forum, oh well


----------



## Ashley (Sep 5, 2007)

How small is your closet?

Maybe you can just store your bags in a basket on the floor.

Store Purses in Baskets | Organizing : RealSimple.com


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 6, 2007)

Since I have a lot of wall space, I put a bulletin board up and decorated them - just hang my necklaces/earrings on there. But I don't think you wanna do that for your room. Haha.

That on the right:






I had this shoe hanger for the door and they have them for different accessories and pocket sizes.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 6, 2007)

I put the out of season things into a plastic bin and put them in the attic


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for great suggestions



Celly, this bulletin board looks awesome, how did you make it to look so nice? is it some kind of paper or material on it? I actually have quite a lot of wall space... definitely more than closet space!

P.s. yes, i do have it the shoe organizer on my door! I store all my small items there - body lotions, sunscreens etc.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh... well, you get any regular cork bulletin board with wood sidings.

I don't remember where I got mines at - we've had it for so many years.

I checked Staples.com and they have many variety there if you would need a specific size/style.

Too match the rest of my color theme in my room, I painted the wood paneling with a moss green color and a sunny golden yellow. I think they're 50 cents per paint bottle at craft stores (Michaels have them for that price usually).

The inside board are made up of my favorite lyrics from songs. I printed them out, then I mixed glue/water and decoupaged it to the board. When that is in the process of drying, I found some gold glitter and painted it on around the board.

In person its more subtle, the flash just makes the gold stand out more.

Get some clear thumb tacks and you're set.



Hope that works.

It's all fairly easy to do and you can change it to whatever color matches your room theme. The cork board - you can easily paint on or glue on and it'll stay in place. I have another one with my earrings on.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought most of my organization stuff at walmart.

I have:

A metal rolling clothes rack- just $20!!

Large stackable plastic drawers in black, I have them stacked all the way to the cieling in one corner of my room. I keep my plain tanks, bras, panties, pjs, scarves, belts, beanies, and all things like that in those drawers.

I hang my jewelry from little hooks that you screw into the wall

I have a flat shelf that stretches across one of my walls and I keep most of my purses on.

I also have a clothesline in my room that I sometimes hang my prettiest bras and panties on, heh.

I have a cubby-hole type wooden thing where I put most of my shoes and things.

and I keep my nail polish/makeup/hair products in plastic storage drawers/baskets that you can buy for like $1 each.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a big plastic box which has the lid divided into a 2nd smaller drawer. I have scarves in the bottom part, belts in the top bit and then the lid fits on over the top.

as for shoes, that's a tough one. Mine take up a lot of shelves and several shoe racks so I'm a bit stuck on that one. I like shoe racks since you can see what you've got.

If I were you I'd go to a shop like this australian one, www.hsw.com.au - Home Howard's Storage World has heaps of awesome ideas, you can browse their catalogue online and see if that gives you some ideas





Good luck!


----------



## Ashliemarie (Sep 13, 2007)

i dont know if u can but i added a few hooks inside my closet doors and hung my belts.. it works good,, just an idea


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 13, 2007)

Guys, thank you so much for all the ideas! reading your posts makes me believe I will overcome this chaotic stage and I will get my room organized at least



Celly, thank you sooooo much for such detailed description of making the board... if you don't mind, I will use it for inspiration and I will try to create something similar, using same techniques... I can't wait, I am excited. If I ever will be pleased with the overall results, I will put the before and after pictures here





oh Celly, one more thing... how do you make sunglasses and headbands stick on the board? did you attach some kind of rope that you hang them on?


----------



## fawp (Sep 13, 2007)

I have two clothes-hanging shelves in my closet; one is close to the ceiling and the other is in the middle. Not only does it give me an extra rack for clothes, but it also provides two shelves for storage. I line my purses up on the middle rack, I store stuffed animals on the top rack, I keep my shoe boxes underneath the bottom rack, I have a hanging closet caddy where I store hats, scarves, flip flops, and sneakers, and two hanging tie racks where I display my long scarves. Having everything on display means that it's easier to get to and easier to remember what I have but it also looks really cute and my clothing and accessories actually decorate the space. Hope this helps.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have two clothes-hanging shelves in my closet; one is close to the ceiling and the other is in the middle. Not only does it give me an extra rack for clothes, but it also provides two shelves for storage. I line my purses up on the middle rack, I store stuffed animals on the top rack, I keep my shoe boxes underneath the bottom rack, I have a hanging closet caddy where I store hats, scarves, flip flops, and sneakers, and two hanging tie racks where I display my long scarves. Having everything on display means that it's easier to get to and easier to remember what I have but it also looks really cute and my clothing and accessories actually decorate the space. Hope this helps. Thank you for this description. I also like to have stuff out, when it is arranged nicely it can serve as girly decoration. Would it be at all possible to take a picture of things you described? I have trouble picturing it as a whole. It's ok if you cannot do it, but if you could it would be sweet


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 13, 2007)

How do I store my accessories?? In a big pile on the floor of my closet...hahah.

I do use a tie rack to hang all my necklaces. They look pretty and I can see them easily and grab what I want. Plus it keeps them from getting tangked in my jewelry box.


----------



## fawp (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you for this description. I also like to have stuff out, when it is arranged nicely it can serve as girly decoration. Would it be at all possible to take a picture of things you described? I have trouble picturing it as a whole. It's ok if you cannot do it, but if you could it would be sweet



Sure! I was just thinking a picture would probably help. I'll post one tonight when I get home.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How do I store my accessories?? In a big pile on the floor of my closet...hahah.
mine are a big pile in the middle of my room






Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sure! I was just thinking a picture would probably help. I'll post one tonight when I get home.



Thank you!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh Celly, one more thing... how do you make sunglasses and headbands stick on the board? did you attach some kind of rope that you hang them on?





My dad had put this wire behind the board and when hanged, it kinda moves forward a bit so there was room on top to hang items.
And you're welcome. Hope it turns out good for you... and do take photos


----------



## Bexy (Sep 14, 2007)

At Walmart and Target (places like that) they sell sweater organizers that go in the closet. They are like an accordian thing that opens up to little cubbies. The one that I have even came with 2 drawers. They are made of a canvas material. I will see if I can find a link.

I put my bras in the drawer and my belts also and handbags fit really well also.

Here are a few links:

Amazon.com: Whitney Design 01812 6-Shelf Canvas Sweater Organizer: Kitchen &amp; Dining

Hanging Sweater Shelves - Closet Shelves - Clothes Organizer - Closet Organizer


----------



## fawp (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sure! I was just thinking a picture would probably help. I'll post one tonight when I get home.




Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. I was in the middle of posting last night and my computer crashed. Anywho, I hope these give you some ideas. Also, if you go to Target's website and do a search for "closet" and "organize," they'll link you to some really cool products. That's where I bought most of my stuff.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

I love scarves and have way too many--but I keep them in a plastic storage box in the closet. My shoes are in plastic shoe boxes so I can see what is in the boxes and my hangbags are in plastic storage boxes in the top of the closet.


----------

